# كل ما تحتاجه من مكونات الثلاجه المنزليه مع شرح كيفيه العمل



## hady haggag (29 أغسطس 2007)

الأجزاء الاساسية في دائرة التبريد 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يوجد اربع اجزاء اساسية في دائرة التبريد الميكانيكية وهي الضاغط , المكثف , الماسورة الشعرية والمبخر ولكن لكل جزء من هذة الاجزاء أنواع مختلفة من حيث طريقة العمل وسوف يتم شرح أنواع كل جزء فيما يلي ,




الضـــــــــــــاغـــــــــط 
اسمائة:
ضاغط , كباس , كمبريسور , Compressor
يتكون الضاغط من موتور كهربي متصل بطلمة ميكانيكية لسحب وطرد الغاز ويوجد ثلاثة انواع من الضواغط من حيث طريقة توصيل الموتور الكهربي بالطلمة الميكانيكية

1/ الضاغط المفتوح : Open Compressor

وهو الذي يكون فية الموتور منفصل عن الطلمبة وكل منهم في جسم منفصل ويتم نقل الحركة بينهما بسير او ما شابة , ومن مميزات هذا النوع في حالة حدوث عطل بالموتور الكهربي يتم رفعة واصلاحة او تبديلة بدون فك الطلمبة واعادة شحن الدائرة بمركب التبريد ويستخدم هذا النوع في الدوائر الكبيرة مثل انواع غرف التبريد والتكييف المركزي ويستخدم ايضا" في تكييف السيارة 

2/ الضاغط نصف المغلق Semi sealed or semi hermetic compressor

وهو الذي يكون فية الموتور الكهربي متصل مع الجزء الميكانيكي الاثنان في جسم واحد ولاكن يمكن فك ملفات الموتور الكهربي واصلاحها او لفها من جديد دون تفريغ شحنة الغاز من الدائرة الميكانيكية حيث يكون هناك غطاء بجانب الضاغط بة مسامير بحيث يمكن فكة بسهولة واعادة تركيبة وهو يستخدم في الدوائر الكبيرة والمتوسطة الحجم وبعض انواع غرف التبريد وثلاجات العرض الكبيرة

3/ الضاغط المحكم الغلق Sealead or hermetic compressor

وهو الذي يكون فية الموتور الكهربي متصل مباشرة بالجزء الميكانيكي الاثنان في جسم واحد ولا يمكن فك الجسم لانة ملحوم ولكي نستطيع اصلاح الموتور الكهربي يجب قطع جسم الضاغط وتفريغ شحنة الغاز من الدائرة ثم اعادة لحام الجسم الخارجي بعد اصلاح وشحن الدائرة بالغاز مرة ثانية وان كان من المضل عدم اصلاح هذا النوع وتغيرة بأخر جديد لذالك يستخدم هذا النوع في الدوائر الصغيرة فقط مثل الثلاجات واجهزة التكييف المنزلية.

وهذا النوع من الضواغط لة انواع من حيث طريقة عمل الجزء الميكانيكي وكيفية طرد وسحب الغاز
انواعة
1/ الضاغط الترددي : Reciprocating compressor

وهو اكثر انواع الضواغط استخداما" تجاريا" ويسمي كذالك لان الجزء الميكانيكي بة يتحرك حركة ترددية وسوف يتم شرحة بالتفصل مع دائرة الثلاجة ذات الباب الواحد

2/ الضاغط الدائري - روتري Rotary Compressor

وتعتمد فكرة عملة علي دوران حلقة بداخل اسطوانة دوران غير مركزي ويكون دائما" من الخارج ذو جسم اسطواني "دائري"

3/ الضاغط الحلزوني - سكرول 
ثانيا

المــــــكـــثــــفات 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اسمائة :
مكثف- كوندنسر - CONDENSER
المكثف كما سبق يقوم بسحب حرارة الغاز وتبريدة وتحويلة الي سائل ولذالك فأنة يكون ساخن ويجب تبريدة باستمرار لكي يستطيع هو نفسة بتبريد الغاز لذالك يمكن تقسيم المكثفات لثلاثة انواع من حيث طريقة تبريدها :
مكثفات هوائية , مكثفات مائية , مكثفات تبخيرية

اولا المكثفات الهوائية 
ويوجد منها نوعان :
مكثف تبريد هواء طبيعي , مكثف استاتيكي STATIC CONDENSER


ويعرف تجاريا باسم الشبكة او السربنتينة : وهو يعتمد علي مرور الهواء علي مواسير المكثف لتبريدها ويستخدم هذا النوع في الدوائر الصغيرة والي تكون سخونة المكثف بها قليلة مثل الثلاجات المنزلية الصغيرة وسوف يتم شرحها بالتفصيل مع الثلاجة ذات الباب الواحد

مكثف تبريد هواء جبري - مكثف ذو المروحة - مكثف ديناميكي dynamic condenser

حيث يوجد مروحة امام مواسير المكثف تعمل علي دفع الهواء علي علي المواسير ويوجد هذا النوع في الدوائر المتوسطة الحجم والي تكون سخونة المكيف بها عالية مثل الثلاجات الكبيرة وغرف التبريد واجهزة التكييف الصغيرة

2/ المكثفات المائية 

في حالة الدوائر الكبيرة والتي تكون فيها نسبة السخونة عالية جدا ويكون من الافضل تبريده بالماء حيث يعطي كفائة لتبريد اعلي من الهواء ويوجد انواع من المكثفات المائية 

1/ المكثف المائي ذو المواسير المتداخلة
ويتكون من ماسورتان احدهما بداخل الاخر ويسير باحدهما مركب التبريد والاخر الماء ويكون اتجاة سريان الماء عكس اتجاة سريان مركب التبريد


المكثف المائي ذو الغلاف والانابيب

ويتكون كما بالشكل من مجموعة من الانابيب يسير بها مركب التبريد ومحاطة بغلاف ملئ بالماء وهذا النوع يمتاز بانة يقلل كثيرا من حجم المكثف لذلك يستخدم في الدوائر كبيرة الحجم.

3/ المكثفات التبخيرية
حيث يتم تسليط رشاشات ماء علي مواسير المكثف بحيث تبرد مواسير المكثف مع امرار الهواء للمساعد علي تبخير الماء 
ثالثا
وسيلة التمدد أو الانشار 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يوجد طريقتيان لعمل فرق في الضغوط بالدائرة وتنظيم كمية مركب التبريد الداخلة للمبخر , اما عن طريق الماسورة الشعرية أو عن طريق صمام انتشار.

الماسورة الشعرية الكابلاري CAPILARY TUBEوهي ماسورة ذات قطر صغير جدااا وطويلة وتستخدم في الدوائر الصغيرة مثل الثلاجات المنزلية أو في الدوائر المتوسطة مثل ثلاجات العرض الصغيرة واجهزة التكييف الصغيرة . وسوف يتم شرحها ان شاء الله تعالي مع الثلاجة المنزلية ذات الباب الواحد.


صمام الانتشار EXPANSION VALVEويوجد منة انواع مختلفة ولاكن النوع الشائع هو صمام الانتشار الثرموستاتي وهو عبارة عن حساس يمنع او يسمح لمركب التبريد بالمرور حسب احساسة ببرودة نهاية المبخر ويستخدم في الدوائر الكبيرة مثل غرف التبريد وثلاجات العرض الكبيرة واجهزة التكييف الكبيرة ويستخدم ايضا" في تكييف السيارة .وسوف يتم شرحة بالتفصيل مع ثلاجات العرض.
رابعا 




المبخرات 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يوجد أنواع من المبخرات من حيث طريقة برودتها لاستفادة منها 

1) المبخر اللوحي 
حيث يتم نقل البرودة بالتلامس كما في الثلاجة العادية


2) المبخر ذو الزعانف وبدون مروحة 
وهو يكون عبارة عن مواسير نحاس ملفوفة عليها زعانف الومنيوم ويكون عادتا" كبير الحجم ويستخدم في بعض الثلاجات الكبيرة


3) المبخر زو المروحة
حيث يتم نقل البرودة بالهواء حيث يوضع خلف المبخر مروحة ويستخدم هذا النظام في الثلاجات النوفروستNO FROST وثلاجات العرض وغرف التبريد وأجهزة التكييف العادية 


4) المبخر المائي _ تشلر CHILLER
حيث انة في اجهزة التكييف المركزي الكبيرة يتم نقل البرودة بالماء الي المكان المراد تكييفة عن طريق دائرة بمضخة للماء وتسمي تشلر وهذة الطريقة تكون أكفأ من نقل البرودة بالهواء ولكنها اكثر تكلفة 

ملحوظة :
في حالة ما اذا كــان المبخر تصل برودتة لدرجة التجميد أي تحت الصفر المئوي اي يكون ثلج علي المواسير من الممكن في هذة الحالة تسميتة فريزر Freezer وتعني تجميد كما في الثلاجة المنزلية 


وهكذا تكون مكونات الثلاجه المنزليه قد اكتملت ويبقى كيفيه عمل الثلاجه فى المواضيع القادمه 
مع تحيات م/ عبد الهادى حجاج


----------



## الاناكوندا (1 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا اخوي علا طرح الموضوع لانة المهندسين يغفلوا الثلاجات او يتجاهلوها وهي من تخصصهم
الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## Badran Mohammed (3 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله في مجهودك الرائع وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## م.سعد نجم (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات
وننتظر المزيد ...


----------



## gadoo20042004 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ميشو 1974 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

فى انتظار المزيد. بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامي الجن (17 مايو 2008)

ومشكور يا أخي العزيزوجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (20 مايو 2008)

شرح جميل ووافى نشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## salehac (21 مارس 2009)

شرح بسيط مشكور نريدالمزيد


----------



## موفق برق (21 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم على الشرح الوافى والى المزيد


----------



## اشرف 66 (21 يونيو 2009)

شرح لا غبار عليه 

تحياتى الك


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (23 يونيو 2009)

جزيل الشكر لكم على شرحك الوافي وتقبل الله منكم صالح اعمالكم واثابكم على معروفكم


----------



## fadisam (15 يوليو 2009)

*dear,
is the compressor used in the fridge can be used in A/c unit?
if yes, then why the indoor coil in the split unit does not reach the same temperature as the fridge?*​


----------



## husam anbar (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام العمدة (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على هذا الشرح


----------



## حسام زيدان (19 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور اخى الكريم على الشرح الوافى والى المزيد*​


----------



## dilyaro (18 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله الخير 
اخي الكريم ماهو مقدار الضغط الذي يقوم به الضاغط (بوحدة bar)
وقدرته الانتاجية (عدد اللترات في الدقيقة)
مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## hrrra (7 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووور اخى الفاضل


----------



## سلامه ابو الحجاج (7 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم ويمكن التوضيح بالرسومات


----------



## mg_hany (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخى كيف يمكن شحن الثلاجة المنزلية


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## adhamabd (2 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/ZmcCompressor


----------



## محمد بديوى (20 فبراير 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------

